# Osama Bin Laden Dead?



## GreatPig (24 September 2006)

According to a report in today's Sunday Telegraph, some French intelligence agency has reported that Bin Laden may have died of typhoid about a month ago.

Apparently there's no confirmation of this and still some scepticism.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## stiger (24 September 2006)

It was on ABC radio as unconfirmed from a French source,it will be a good thing if it is true.


----------



## wayneL (24 September 2006)

What? Again?

I wonder if it's the real one or one of the ring-ins.


----------



## wayneL (24 September 2006)

Doen't matter anyway. The US has a couple of new bogeyman to keep every body scared.


----------



## krisbarry (24 September 2006)

They are still in the process of checking sources etc, but it does sound a little far fetched and doubtful, but then again anything is possible.


----------



## bowser (24 September 2006)

I thought the same thing Wayne, politically motivated no doubt.


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2006)

Wayne.
Would be in his best interests to be percieved as dead as you know.

Dont think the Yanks would believe it unless they had confirmed DNA and the body it came from.


----------



## krisbarry (24 September 2006)

I reckon the rumour started to get the DOW moving again and to stimulate a rather flat US economy.

I guess this week will prove it one way or another...depends which way the DOW moves.


----------



## billhill (24 September 2006)

Terrorism is bigger then bin laden now. His death would mean nothing in real terms. There are plenty more like him.


----------



## carmo (24 September 2006)

Steve Irwin, Peter Brock and now Bin Laden, what a year.


----------



## brerwallabi (24 September 2006)

I thought the Yanks wanted to keep it a secret till nearer their elections.
Trust those devious frogs to let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## nizar (24 September 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Wayne.
> Would be in his best interests to be percieved as dead as you know.
> 
> Dont think the Yanks would believe it unless they had confirmed DNA and the body it came from.




what makes u think that the Yanks need evidence to confirm that bin laden is dead?
They didnt need evidence to confirm that Iraq had WMDs.....


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2006)

carmo said:
			
		

> Steve Irwin, Peter Brock and now Bin Laden, what a year.




Ah yes Bin Laden that Pakki cricketer.---no no that was Rubbish binni


----------



## tech/a (24 September 2006)

nizar said:
			
		

> what makes u think that the Yanks need evidence to confirm that bin laden is dead?
> They didnt need evidence to confirm that Iraq had WMDs.....





Hmmm good point if they confirm it they wouldnt have an excuse to bomb the bejessus out of small countries in an effort to find him.


----------



## Sultan of Swing (24 September 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Doen't matter anyway. The US has a couple of new bogeyman to keep every body scared.




Forgive my ignorance, but who are these two?


----------



## wayneL (24 September 2006)

Sultan of Swing said:
			
		

> Forgive my ignorance, but who are these two?




Ahmkaiuvfanwiekruhqijad and Hugo Chavez (pres of Venezuela)


----------



## twojacks28 (24 September 2006)

lets all hope he is! but there has been many of these reports before   when will it actully happen.


----------



## wayneL (24 September 2006)

Guys,

Check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_Fkc70QdUE

It is the video of OBL (purportedly) confessing to 911

What a ####ing insult to the intelligence. If thats OBL then I'm Joan of Arc. Compare this "actor" to the videos of the real OBL (also on youtube)

Check out the comments underneath as well.

To this day, the real OBL has never claimed resposibility for 911.

Have fun.


----------



## noco (2 May 2011)

Osama Bin Laden IS dead.

The Yanks have his body and a DNA test has confirmed it is Bin Laden.


----------



## pixel (2 May 2011)

noco said:


> Osama Bin Laden IS dead.
> 
> The Yanks have his body and a DNA test has confirmed it is Bin Laden.



 That'll upset some ppl; could even increase the number of morons that want to become martyrs and share his whories. 

And the same bunch are upset about this: http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/world/9270299/outrage-over-muslim-womans-playboy-cover/

funny old world, isn't it...


----------



## Lantern (2 May 2011)

Obamas announcement.

http://media.smh.com.au/national/selections/live-obama-tv-address-2327764.html


----------



## condog (2 May 2011)

*The US killed Bin Laden*

wow, great news for decent human beings. Hopefully theres 4 billion people worldwide celebrating tonight. Might be time to invest in firecrackers and beer stocks.

President Obama has confirmed they did a joint operation from Pakistani intelligence and got him, killed him and have possession of the body. 

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/05/02/bin.laden.dead/


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 May 2011)

*Re: The US killed Bin Laden*



condog said:


> wow, great news for decent human beings. Hopefully theres 4 billion people worldwide celebrating tonight. Might be time to invest in firecrackers and beer stocks.
> 
> President Obama has confirmed they did a joint operation from Pakistani intelligence and got him, killed him and have possession of the body.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/asiapcf/05/02/bin.laden.dead/




He was cornered in a compound just off Kecheri Rd. in Abbottabad.

gg


----------



## tothemax6 (2 May 2011)

Hooray!
and well, just saying....


Took their time .


----------



## Boggo (2 May 2011)

Hide and Seek world champion is dead, sad day for that sport.

Donald Trump wants to see the Death Certificate


----------



## Glen48 (2 May 2011)

Well looks like the Worlds  greatest military planner is dead , but don’t worry there will be another one to take his place and it will go on as if nothing had happened. 
Has been for 2,000 yrs.

 He caused the depression  and ended up with more than he could had ever dreamed of , after 9/11 the Greenspam dropped interest rates so the World went on a spending spree spending money they didn’t have ,to buy thing they didn't’ ,need to impress people they didn’t like. 
 Then the feds spent money on security at airports and were able to catch a man with a bomb in his shoe  and the only reason the bomb didn’t go off was because he was held over by French police who thought it was odd he was going to USA on a 1 way ticket and he looked like a mad man so they let him go to USA and his shoe lace absorbed moisture in the police cell and would not burn,
 The other had a bomb in his undies and was over powered by passengers as he tried to give himself a cheap vasectomy.
 The experts  decided to retro fit  security door to the cockpit but worked out it would be to expensive.
 So have to give him credit.
 Until the next one comes along. 

 Those who went short on Bin Lined yrs ago will get a pay out.

GG know that street well there is Mud hut on the corner where the lights use to be and bombed out car in the middle of the road , use to be a night club there with dancing girls in full Burka's.

Was the upmarket part of town.
 Con grats on the scoop.
Now it we can stop the yank celebrating all should be ok 
 so move a long nothing to see.


----------



## moXJO (2 May 2011)

Massive boost of morale to the old US of A after this. Possible sentiment changer on Obama as well


----------



## Calliope (2 May 2011)

He's been dead for more than three days so he is obviously not the messiah.


----------



## basilio (2 May 2011)

Well one big tick for US and Obama. Certainly won't hurt general sentiment about his Presidency and determination to chase and "catch" Osama. (_I don't think anyone seriously thought Osama woud be taken back alive to face any sort of messy trial._)

It will be interesting to see how the President handles the question of burial. He wouldn't want to be too publicly disrespectful.   It's also worth realising that a hundred Al Quada cells will be busting their boilers to create some sort of vengance for Osama Bin Ladens killing. If some are successful it could create havoc around the world and on stock markets.


----------



## moXJO (2 May 2011)

Heard a whisper he has already been buried at sea?? Sounds a bit suss


----------



## nukz (2 May 2011)

moXJO said:


> Heard a whisper he has already been buried at sea?? Sounds a bit suss




Yea CNN is not reporting this, i find it very sus but i believe he died a few years back anyway. 

This is the guy they have been searching for for over 10 years and they go on about having to bury him straight away to conform with Islamic rules... oh please.


----------



## Calliope (2 May 2011)

Bin Laden's mission in life was to cause America as much grief as possible. As he relaxes in the arms of 69 virgins and checks his score card, I don't think he will be too disappointed.


----------



## Dowdy (2 May 2011)

Calliope said:


> Bin Laden's mission in life was to cause America as much grief as possible. As he relaxes in the arms of 69 virgins and checks his score card, I don't think he will be too disappointed.




I think he'll be disappointed on the other side


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

Until I see a photo of the body, I am skeptical.

SOP for EKIA in this war is to take a photo of them dead. 

Dumping the body at sea looks like a good way of avoiding public scrutiny.

Where is the photo?



No conspiracy theory here, just proof of death required.


----------



## burglar (2 May 2011)

kennas said:


> Until I see a photo of the body, I am skeptical. ....




Top ten most wanted, no wonder the FBI cannot find him.
They misspelt his name ... Usama
And he is still on the list??

http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/topten


----------



## chrislp (2 May 2011)

*Re: The US killed Bin Laden*



condog said:


> wow, great news for decent human beings. Hopefully theres 4 billion people worldwide celebrating tonight. Might be time to invest in firecrackers and beer stocks.




I didn't think decent people celebrate another persons murder/assassination, some victims of his excepted perhaps.


burglar
That's the correct spelling of his name.


----------



## basilio (2 May 2011)

Clever exercise to immediately "bury Osama at sea" within 24 hours "in accordance with Islamic customs".  Immediately stops all the conversations about what to do with the body!

Of course the US is absolutely correct when it says it would have been very difficult to find a country that would take Osama Bin Laden for burial.  Particularly *when it would have been made absolutely, crystal  xxxxing clear that such a country would be deemed to be a terrorist sympathiser of the worst sort in the USA's books.*  Anyone want to step up to that plate ? Good ! Let's go.


----------



## burglar (2 May 2011)

*Re: The US killed Bin Laden*



chrislp said:


> burglar
> That's the correct spelling of his name.




Ohh!
So you're saying the FBI was looking for the right guy!
It was just the other 8 billion people who were looking for the wrong guy!


----------



## Greg (2 May 2011)

At the risk of contributing to a conspiracy theory; he was found, shot and buried all within 24 hours? That's very convenient, isn't it? 

As for checking his DNA; what DNA are they checking? They couldn't find him for the last 10 years let alone get his DNA for comparisson.

If it's all true, then I'm glad. Didn't need all that stuff going on. Maybe this is the point where things start to take a turn for the better. Hope so.


----------



## jbocker (2 May 2011)

Went home for lunch and saw the broadcasts, while I am glad Bin Laden has been terminated, I dont think there is much value in keep broadcasting the 'celebrations' outside the whitehouse like it was some 'world cup' win. It would only antogonise the next loosehead to start reacting in retaliation.

I hope this goes some way to relieve the pain of those who lost loved ones in the collective acts of terror.


----------



## Calliope (2 May 2011)

jbocker said:


> Went home for lunch and saw the broadcasts, while I am glad Bin Laden has been terminated, I dont think there is much value in keep broadcasting the 'celebrations' outside the whitehouse like it was some 'world cup' win. It would only antogonise the next loosehead to start reacting in retaliation.
> 
> I hope this goes some way to relieve the pain of those who lost loved ones in the collective acts of terror.




Obama is enjoying being at the centre of the celebrations and taking the credit. However it is a symbolic gesture only and changes nothing. Bin Laden has not been involved in the al Qaeda chain of command for some years.

For the terrorism growth industry, he probably is of more worth to them as a martyr. The recruitment of suicide bombers will step up, especially with impressionable children.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

Greg said:


> At the risk of contributing to a conspiracy theory; he was found, shot and buried all within 24 hours? That's very convenient, isn't it? .



Absolute joke Greg. If it all happened as stated, then they have the evidence as is required by military law and current SOPs in this conflict. The raid took place on Sunday and then his body was disposed of when? Like, lunch time today at the latest? If so, there was at least a 12 hr period for photos to be taken. 

If they don't produce any, this will be a massive credibility problem for the US.

And, agree with the World Cup crowd comments. Crowd/Herd mentality at it's best.


----------



## medicowallet (2 May 2011)

Wow my Son just arrived in Pakistan today!!

He isn't too impressed with the media at the airport, apparently going through customs is a nightmare now.

But he was so excited to meet a childhood hero at the airport during the wait. Apparently Chuck Norris is just returning from a holiday there.


----------



## Glen48 (2 May 2011)

News reports they checked his DNA and confirmed it was Bin Liner, I was under the impression DNA tests took longer than a few Hours.
 The market is up on the news how that works I do not know maybe he was holding a heap of T bills and they went up in flames so US of A won't have to repay.


----------



## tech/a (2 May 2011)

medicowallet said:


> Wow my Son just arrived in Pakistan today!!
> 
> He isn't too impressed with the media at the airport, apparently going through customs is a nightmare now.
> 
> But he was so excited to meet a childhood hero at the airport during the wait. Apparently *Chuck Norris* is just returning from a holiday there.




Thats how they did it.


----------



## burglar (2 May 2011)

kennas said:


> ...
> SOP for EKIA ...




Hi Kennas,
I googled this and found it has less idea than I do!!

SOP
sort by Rank | Alpha
Possible Meanings	Rank
Separation of Powers	******
School of Photography	******
Service Oriented Process	******
Safety and Occupational	******
Secure Order Processing	******
Sisters of Providence	******
Storage and Processing	******
Standard Operating Procedures	******
Science of Psychology	******

EKIA
Possible Meanings	Rank
East Kimberley Impact Assessment	*

Note: Acronym Finder has 1 verified definitions for EKiA

clueless


----------



## Glen48 (2 May 2011)

But he was so excited to meet a childhood hero at the airport during the wait. Apparently Chuck Norris is just returning from a holiday there. 


 looks like Chuch went for an audition for the part in the nextblock buster movie  " _I killed Bin Linder_"


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

burglar said:


> Hi Kennas,
> I googled this and found it has less idea than I do!!



Standard Operating Procedure, Enemy Killed In Action. 

Every patrol has a digital camera and some have head-mounted video cameras.

This would have had multimedia surround sound with a dedicated overhead satellite woofer. 

Absolutely no excuse for no proof of death. 

This is not as easy to manipulate than a fake birth certificate.


----------



## burglar (2 May 2011)

kennas said:


> Standard Operating Procedure, Enemy Killed In Action.



Thanks Kennas, 
Learn something new everyday!




It would've be helpful if google didn't change EKIA into IKEA


----------



## Julia (2 May 2011)

moXJO said:


> Heard a whisper he has already been buried at sea?? Sounds a bit suss






Greg said:


> At the risk of contributing to a conspiracy theory; he was found, shot and buried all within 24 hours? That's very convenient, isn't it?
> 
> As for checking his DNA; what DNA are they checking? They couldn't find him for the last 10 years let alone get his DNA for comparisson.






kennas said:


> Absolute joke Greg. If it all happened as stated, then they have the evidence as is required by military law and current SOPs in this conflict. The raid took place on Sunday and then his body was disposed of when? Like, lunch time today at the latest? If so, there was at least a 12 hr period for photos to be taken.
> 
> If they don't produce any, this will be a massive credibility problem for the US.
> 
> And, agree with the World Cup crowd comments. Crowd/Herd mentality at it's best.



Glad I'm not alone in regarding this announcement with a large dose of scepticism.
Much jubilation has happened on the media.  Most of "PM" on ABC Radio this evening was devoted to this exciting event.

Yet no one raised any questions about how he could have been living in a built up area in Pakistan for so long, in a compound which must have drawn attention on so many bases, yet no intelligence about his whereabouts has  leaked.

As the posts above point out, we need to see a photograph of the body.  Why would he have so rapidly been 'buried at sea'.  Convenient, indeed.

Perhaps it's true.  But perhaps also the sagging Obama administration needed a boost.






Calliope said:


> Obama is enjoying being at the centre of the celebrations and taking the credit. However it is a symbolic gesture only and changes nothing. Bin Laden has not been involved in the al Qaeda chain of command for some years.
> 
> For the terrorism growth industry, he probably is of more worth to them as a martyr. The recruitment of suicide bombers will step up, especially with impressionable children.



Agree entirely.   The world was probably a safer place yesterday than it is today.
I believe most people had ceased to regard bin Laden as a genuine threat any longer, and that 9/11 was the culmination of his ambitions.

If anything, terrorism will be exacerbated as the many supporting followers of Osama seek to avenge his death, if indeed he is dead.  You'd have to think the jubilation of the US and her allies might be very short lived.

Can't help thinking how funny it would be if another of his ubiquitous videos denouncing the West were to come to light now!


----------



## qldfrog (2 May 2011)

kennas said:


> Until I see a photo of the body, I am skeptical.
> 
> SOP for EKIA in this war is to take a photo of them dead.
> 
> ...



thinking exactly as you: it was so easy to do and they did not made a show of his body;
what to expect a bad photoshop job release in a week?
There was quite informed info a few months ago he was already dead; This could well be just some PR job as the US are so good at; and a nice way to extract  from afghanistan after the total failure there;
But if he died, no tears from me and if he did not but we leave Kabul, still happy


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

The 'official' descriptions of his 'hideout' are quite troubling, as you guys have stated.

It seems like a castle was erected over the past 10 years in the middle of a poor village and no-one thought anything of it. Even with a $50m reward. 

Even CNN has raised the conspiracy theory speak.


----------



## nukz (2 May 2011)

kennas said:


> The 'official' descriptions of his 'hideout' are quite troubling, as you guys have stated.
> 
> It seems like a castle was erected over the past 10 years in the middle of a poor village and no-one thought anything of it. Even with a $50m reward.
> 
> Even CNN has raised the conspiracy theory speak.




Theres a interesting description of the place on CNBC, it was valued at approximately 1m(USD) and was owned by one of his brothers but they could not confirm were any of the funds had even come from (big question mark there)

The area were this house was located is apparently a area were lots of retired military live. The house was apparently about 8 times bigger than any house in surrounding area with a massive 18ft wall around it. I'm no expect but i suspect 1m would get you some huge castle in Pakistan.

The place was built in 2005.... love to know were the money came from? since this is a stock forum i would love to see a money trail of something like this.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

CNN just played some video 'proof' that was about 10sec long and showed a bedroom with some blood stained sheets....



CNN, are you serious???

US seems now to be relying on DNA samples of what?

Something at the bottom of the sea?

LOL


----------



## moXJO (2 May 2011)

kennas said:


> CNN just played some video 'proof' that was about 10sec long and showed a bedroom with some blood stained sheets....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The only other thing I could think of why the haven't released the photo/video yet is to trap Trump into looking like a fringe nut, well more of a fringe nut anyway.


----------



## bellenuit (2 May 2011)

kennas said:


> CNN just played some video 'proof' that was about 10sec long and showed a bedroom with some blood stained sheets....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And did you notice the big banner across the CNN screen when they aired that clip a few minutes ago?  It said.......

"INSIDE OBAMA'S COMPOUND"

LOL. They don't know their president from their feature terrorist.

Re whether the killing should be believed.  I heard on News Radio earlier that a leading Al-Qaeda person has confirmed that OBL has been killed.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

moXJO said:


> The only other thing I could think of why the haven't released the photo/video yet is to trap Trump into looking like a fringe nut, well more of a fringe nut anyway.



Are you sure he's a nut?

Or, is he a bald nut incognito?



The US is going CRAZY! and no one has seen a body!!!


----------



## nukz (2 May 2011)

http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/78385...tics,osama-bin-laden-dead-photo-deemed-a-fake

This was on google news feed 37 mins old. This is the same pic that was shown on Pakistan TV earlier. 

Heres what was shown on Pakistan TV : 
http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/images/2011/Apr/osama-dead-photo.jpg

I find it interesting that Obama has made a speech saying they have killed Osama then we later hear that DNA tests are yet to be confirmed and are still underway(CNN).


----------



## Julia (2 May 2011)

kennas said:


> US seems now to be relying on DNA samples of what?
> 
> Something at the bottom of the sea?
> 
> LOL



Zackly.   Where would they have got the original DNA of Osama from anyway so it could be the comparison for that obtained from the freshly killed Osama?   

Seem to be a lot of questions.


----------



## bellenuit (2 May 2011)

Julia said:


> Zackly.   Where would they have got the original DNA of Osama from anyway so it could be the comparison for that obtained from the freshly killed Osama?
> 
> Seem to be a lot of questions.




I read a long time back that they had already taken DNA from some of his family members so that they would be able to identify him when captured/killed. I think he has some siblings that have disowned him and were co-operative in providing the DNA.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

Julia said:


> Zackly.   Where would they have got the original DNA of Osama from anyway so it could be the comparison for that obtained from the freshly killed Osama?
> 
> Seem to be a lot of questions.



There is no original Osama DNA anywhere. Show us!!! This has NEVER been mentioned before. Who ever said they had OBL DNA????? 

The more time goes by, the more this looks just plain ridiculous.


----------



## nunthewiser (2 May 2011)

was there even a real bin laden?

sure he isnt just a boogieman created by the spin doctors to cover there a$$es on stuff they know nothing about? or even scarier....for stuff they  know everything about?


----------



## moXJO (2 May 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> was there even a real bin laden?
> 
> sure he isnt just a boogieman created by the spin doctors to cover there a$$es on stuff they know nothing about? or even scarier....for stuff they  know everything about?




Why kill him when you could capture him, torture him for months on end and extract as much info out of him as you can. Maybe they did take him alive who knows


----------



## bellenuit (2 May 2011)

Apparently Osama's mistake was leaving his contact details on the Sony Playstation web site.


----------



## bellenuit (2 May 2011)

moXJO said:


> Why kill him when you could capture him, torture him for months on end and extract as much info out of him as you can. Maybe they did take him alive who knows




Makes sense. Announcing he had be buried at sea allows them to say he was buried according to Islamic tradition, within 24 hours, while denying his followers a potential shrine to honor him. However, it would make sense that they have retained his body or his person if still alive.


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> was there even a real bin laden?
> 
> sure he isnt just a boogieman created by the spin doctors to cover there a$$es on stuff they know nothing about? or even scarier....for stuff they  know everything about?



Nun, I think his existence has been proven.

I would hate to trivialise what his organisation has done over the past 10 years, including (incidentally) the Bali Bombings. It is inextricably linked. 

Plus, the Taliban, who harboured him, have killed thousands of innocent people including 20+ Australian soldiers over the past few years.  

I still await proof!


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

moXJO said:


> Why kill him when you could capture him, torture him for months on end and extract as much info out of him as you can. Maybe they did take him alive who knows



I would love to have seen him paraded about, however, that would have just given more time for his followers to get more angry. Lets get this over with!!


----------



## nunthewiser (2 May 2011)

bellenuit said:


> Apparently Osama's mistake was leaving his contact details on the Sony Playstation web site.




now that was funny.



kennas said:


> .
> 
> I still await proof!




same here ......its all too conveniant the story so far


----------



## Sean K (2 May 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> same here ......its all too conveniant the story so far



And still nothing!!!

It's been world news for hours!

Show me the body!!!


----------



## bellenuit (3 May 2011)

Re DNA 

Sorry, I can't give the link as I am writing from an iPad and don't know how to get the URL from a zine article.

"In Osama's case, the DNA tests don't necessarily involve a reference sample from the man himself (presumably because it's hard to find), but reportedly from his sister who died in Boston recently. Tissue from her body was used to create an extensive reference DNA fingerprint. Because your parents give you some of their DNA, they also give your siblings some of the same genetic code--which is why sibling DNA tests work. They sometimes concentrate on ares of the genome called "junk DNA" which serves no biological function but still gets passed along to offspring. By testing for repeat strands of DNA code in these areas, it's possible to work out if two individuals are related as siblings."


----------



## Glen48 (3 May 2011)

Is it usual for a Muslim to be burried at sea I would assume burried in  sand would be more their liking.
 Wonder how many died digging the grave?


----------



## burglar (3 May 2011)

bellenuit said:


> "In Osama's case, the DNA tests don't necessarily involve a reference sample from the man himself ..."




For those who love reading:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitochondrial_DNA


----------



## wayneL (3 May 2011)

kennas said:


> And still nothing!!!
> 
> It's been world news for hours!
> 
> Show me the body!!!




This is starting to emit the familiar odour of Bulls41t.

The most universally hated man in the western world; so hated that he has been actively hunted and purportedly assassinated, suddenly is accorded the respect of Muslim tradition and buried within 24 hours?

Sans proof the mind can't help but be suspicious that at least some, if not all of this story has been manufactured.


----------



## Lantern (3 May 2011)

I'm waiting for Elton to release a tribute song "Sandals in the Bin"


----------



## Calliope (3 May 2011)

Obama says America can do anything. America can do anything?  Ten years of Key Stone Cop antics!!  It  is typical of American intelligence that Bin Laden has been living in luxurious retirement in Abbottabad for years and the CIA didn't know. 

It also boggles the mind that the Pakistani military could  have this guy living in their midst and they wouldn't  know.   



> Abbottabad residents proudly say their city doesn’t know the sound of suicide bomb blasts or the scourge of target killings.
> 
> Its well-kept avenues are dotted with colleges and military installations, the most famous of which is the Pakistan Military Academy, the country’s most renowned training centre for officers. Hotels abound, a testament to the area’s lure as a summer vacation destination for Pakistanis eager to exchange the brutal heat of Karachi or Multan for mountain breezes. The city is named for James Abbott, a British officer who founded it in 1853.




http://www.thestar.com/news/world/a...en-s-massive-compound-a-mystery-to-neighbours


----------



## captain black (3 May 2011)

Lantern said:


> I'm waiting for Elton to release a tribute song "Sandals in the Bin"




rofl!!....now that's funny


----------



## basilio (3 May 2011)

This was a very, very well done hit and kill procedure which, IMO,  reflects the intelligence and political savay of President Obama as well as the skills of Navy seals.

Apparently the americans did come across the compound a few years ago and when they saw the size of the place and its design came to the quick conclusion that a very high value target was inside. The clever part was building the compound in one of the most secure areas in Pakistan.

After the CIA finally ticked off the place as Osma's hidey hole (and they actually got a satellite photo of him while exercising !) the question was  "How do we take him out ")  The militarys first choice was dropping a dozen 2000lb bombs on the compound or sending some drones in.

President Obama (obviously pre-reading the messages from this thread) wanted to make sure there was absolute evidence of death and didn't particularly want to kill half of the town to make sure they got their man. So he decided for a commondo raid.

The Navy built a replica of the compound and  went through the process of  making absolutely sure how they were going to get Osama.

Onto the raid.  A couple of blips (one helicopeter broke down ) and the whole show was watched live by  the President and staff. Obama killed. Identified by wife on the site.  (Not pretty)  Photgraphed. DNA tested against a dead sister.

Body then taken to sea. Washed in accordace with Islamic procedures. Placed in weighted sheet. Prayers said over body by military officer. Gently slid into the sea.

All done. No loose ends. Enough clear evidence to satisy all the doubting Thomases; no unnecessary extra dead bodies; enough respect for the enemy to reduce some inflammation; no shrines.

A clever, well done job. 

_( NB. Just don't put yourself on the recieving end on an American terrorist  note..._)

http://www.theage.com.au/world/one-of-the-great-commando-raids-of-all-time-20110503-1e5kr.html
http://www.theage.com.au/world/osam...w-over-what-pakistan-knew-20110503-1e5i2.html
http://www.theage.com.au/world/body-buried-at-sea-in-islamic-way-us-20110502-1e52i.html


----------



## Logique (3 May 2011)

I noticed the location in Pakistan was *Abbott*abad.


----------



## Glen48 (3 May 2011)

*Abbott a bad* agree, don't vote for them.

Bin Linder didn't have the net or land line he must have been using a Sat phone I can't see some one like him with out communications to his drones.
The USA did have his Sat ph number and were listening in on the call's when a New York   paper published the fact so he gave up that phone, but you have to assume the yanks could track his calls if he didn't leave the compound he must have had a runner with a pocket ful of coins to go to the close Ph Box and ring .


----------



## Calliope (3 May 2011)

basilio said:


> A clever, well done job.




David Hicks wasn't too bright but he had no trouble finding Bin Laden.



> There are a lot of Muslims who want to meet Osama Bin Laden but after being a Muslim for 16 months I get to meet him.


----------



## basilio (3 May 2011)

A clever, well done job.



Calliope said:


> David Hicks wasn't too bright but he had no trouble finding Bin Laden.




And exactly which clever President was on the job in America at that time ?  Please remind me..


----------



## moXJO (3 May 2011)

saw this comment on a news thread



> Obama got Osama, funny that the difference between them is BS.


----------



## Glen48 (3 May 2011)

I heard Bin Liner started to shout out May Day.... the other Muslims replied yes it is.


----------



## white_goodman (3 May 2011)

he's dead, has been for many years now

nice to see them roll this out a week after Obama was proven to be a foreigner

nice stunt to get 4 more years


----------



## Calliope (3 May 2011)

basilio said:


> And exactly which clever President was on the job in America at that time ?  Please remind me..




If your hero Obama is such a clever dick, then why doesn't he get his Seals to take out Gaddafi while they are on the job.

Taking out a current mass murderer would be a more productive exercise than assassinating a retired terrorist way past his use-by date. But the "clever" Obama knows there is more political mileage at home in avenging 9/11 than saving the lives of thousands of Libyans. Besides, he says it is NATO's job, not America's. 

And most American voters don't even know or care where Libya is.


----------



## basilio (3 May 2011)

white_goodman said:


> *he's dead, has been for many years now*
> 
> nice to see them roll this out a week after Obama was* proven to be a foreigner*
> 
> nice stunt to get 4 more years




That's really astute Goodman.  I'll keep these comments in mind when considering anything you have to say in these forums.


----------



## basilio (3 May 2011)

Calliope said:


> If your hero Obama is such a clever dick, then why doesn't he get his Seals to take out Gaddafi while they are on the job.
> 
> Taking out a current mass murderer would be a more productive exercise than assassinating a retired terrorist way past his use-by date. But the "clever" Obama knows there is more political mileage at home in avenging 9/11 than saving the lives of thousands of Libyans. Besides, he says it is NATO's job, not America's.
> 
> And most American voters don't even know or care where Libya is.




Natch Calliope.  I'll get him onto Gaddafi right after he solves the $15 trillion deficit, establishes world peace, singlehandedly wins the  NBL basketball playoff and proves he actually is an American.

And you better go and tell Bush, Chaney, Beck and co that there wasn't anything special about cleanly and cleverly bringing Osama to justice and showing that American intelligence and expertise is still a force to be reckoned with.  

You don't need to see Obama as a hero to recognise and respect a very well done job. Why not try it and see how it feels to be gracious ?


----------



## Greg (3 May 2011)

Just revisited this thread and would like to make 2 comments:

1. The reply about DNA coming from a sibling (sister?) that sounds OK to me, but I'm no scientist. I guess if sibling DNA is "proof positive" then maybe the conspiracy theory takes a hit.

2. Was it just me, or did Channel 9 show a photograph of a dead bin Laden on the 6 o'clock news? It was pretty ugly and they prefaced it with, "we don't normally show photos of dead people, but this is such an important event, we feel it is justified". The photo was pretty disturbing (most dead people don't look their best!) and my instinctive reaction was that he seemed fuller on the face than previous pictures. Was it really him or just a body-double? Anyway, it wasn't something I needed to see as I approached the dinner table!

Thanks


----------



## basilio (3 May 2011)

Greg said:


> Just revisited this thread and would like to make 2 comments:
> 
> 1. The reply about DNA coming from a sibling (sister?) that sounds OK to me, but I'm no scientist. I guess if sibling DNA is "proof positive" then maybe the conspiracy theory takes a hit.
> 
> ...




I don't think at this stage there has been a release of the pictures the military took of Osamas body.

There are some fake pictures around which have been used by some media after the event. In fact these photos were bodgied up a few years ago. Worth seeing to get an idea of how we can be misled.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-photo-fake


----------



## Calliope (3 May 2011)

basilio said:


> Natch Calliope.  I'll get him onto Gaddafi right after he solves the $15 trillion deficit, establishes world peace, singlehandedly wins the  NBL basketball playoff and proves he actually is an American.




Obama, in his braying ass voice, told the world that *America can do anything*. Gaddafi should be a piece of cake.


----------



## basilio (3 May 2011)

Funny, I thought this thread was about the death of Osama Bin Laden and not about which other extra judical killings America could embark on. ( _Without starting another war of course, creating a huge diplomatic incident or having people think the Yanks had appointed themselves the world judge, jury and executioner_ ) Just ask yourself what would be our reaction to other countries deciding to simply kill a political leader they didn't like ? That is how WW1 began.

So in principle it is really dangerous to go around killing people you don't like just because you can and/or want to. That is why we have laws and sometimes consequences for such actions. In Osama Bin Ladens case practically everyone (who counted..) had come to the conclusion and acceptance that there was a case for the action President Obama took.

I suggest it would be wrong and *just dumb *to directly try and kill Col Gaddafi. There are cleverer ways to move him on.


----------



## wayneL (3 May 2011)

basilio said:


> I suggest it would be wrong and *just dumb *to directly try and kill Col Gaddafi. There are cleverer ways to move him on.




Yeah you're right... but IIRC didn't Obarmy already try that, killing a son and some grandchildren in the attempt?


----------



## basilio (3 May 2011)

wayneL said:


> Yeah you're right... but IIRC didn't Obarmy already try that, killing a son and some grandchildren in the attempt?




Interesting  point Wayne. However that was a NATO exercise not an American one. Obviously an effort to spread the responsibility for the raid.

And the story was that this was a command and control post of the Libyan government.  We can guess that if Colonel Gaddaffi was at the site it would not be bad luck if he got killed.

I think this is a different story from just hunting someone down in their home and killing them which is far closer to what is being suggested and far more difficult to rationalise.

And IMO as part of this thread it is still worthwhile recognising the achievement of President Obama in bringing Osama Bin Laden to justice in itself. Give credit where its due.

____________________________________________________________

_And of all the politicians to smear as "barmy " wouldn't President Obama be the absolute last one ? But then this can easily be a reality free forum can't it ? _


----------



## Calliope (3 May 2011)

basilio said:


> Funny, I thought this thread was about the death of Osama Bin Laden and not about which other extra judical killings America could embark on. [




Obama justified assassinating Osama  based on revenge for 9/11. This is smart politics. Perhaps he could use Lockerbie ( 270 fatalities [259 on the plane, 11 in Lockerbie] were citizens of 21 nations.) to take out Gaddafi. 190 of the victims were Americans

Problem is...not many votes there. Most Americans (except the relatives of those killed) have never heard of Lockerbie and couldn't give a fig about Gadaffi.



> And of all the politicians to smear as "barmy " wouldn't President Obama be the absolute last one ? But then this can easily be a reality free forum can't it ?




No. He would be near the top of the list just below Gillard.


----------



## basilio (3 May 2011)

Calliope said:


> Obama justified assassinating Osama  based on revenge for 9/11. This is smart politics. Perhaps he could use Lockerbie ( 270 fatalities [259 on the plane, 11 in Lockerbie] were citizens of 21 nations.) to take out Gaddafi. 190 of the victims were Americans
> 
> Problem is...not many votes there. Most Americans (except the relatives of those killed) have never heard of Lockerbie and couldn't give a fig about Gadaffi.




I can agree with your comment regarding the Lockerbie terrorist act. In fact Gaddafi was on Americas hit list for a long time after that piece of work.

But, in fact,  Gadaffi managed to rehabiliate himself over time by finally acknowleging Libyas responsibility for the act, paying compensation, distancing himself from terrorism and then "rejoining" the civilised world. It's all there and in fact he has been tacitly and overtly supported by the West for a few years now.

The current  situation has arisen because he has not fallen to the local freedom fighters as neatly as other local rulers. But America has not had problems being supporters of ruthless dictators as long as they supported America's interests. 

Anyway we are off topic here.  I'm finishing my comments on this thread for the day.

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (3 May 2011)

basilio said:


> Interesting  point Wayne. However that was a NATO exercise not an American one. Obviously an effort to spread the responsibility for the raid.
> 
> And the story was that this was a command and control post of the Libyan government.  We can guess that if Colonel Gaddaffi was at the site it would not be bad luck if he got killed.
> 
> ...




Basilio,

Please! I have nicknames for all "leaders". It's no more a smear than any other smear-worthy politician. It's just humour... but oh yeah, only left wing humour is permitted in the Orwellian dystopia. 

Eg
Dubya
Tony bLiar
Crash Gordon
JuLiar Dullard
Wayne Swine
Johnny Rotten
etc.

But your criticism is just one more point of evidence in your slavish devotion to Mr Obarmy. An acolyte to a false political messiah who will be judged much more harshly by history than the by current devotees of Fabianesque ideology.

In fact Obarmy has merely mirrored the "Get Osama" tenet of the Neo Cons. Very little credit can be apportioned to him, apart from authorizing the action. Credit, if credit is due, belongs to the US special forces and the CIA.


----------



## Tanaka (3 May 2011)

wayneL said:


> In fact Obarmy has merely mirrored the "Get Osama" tenet of the Neo Cons. Very little credit can be apportioned to him, apart from authorizing the action. Credit, if credit is due, belongs to the US special forces and the CIA.




:iagree:


----------



## Knobby22 (3 May 2011)

I don't think the CIA should get much credit - 10 years to find him!!


----------



## trainspotter (3 May 2011)

Apparently the covert operation took place last week. It took awhile for the Pakistanis to agree on the intel and to allow for the operation to go ahead. They also claim to confirm the DNA results. Burial at sea eh? One way to NOT have a shrine I suppose and also in line with Muslim tradition to bury the body ASAP.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/bin-laden-body-buried-sea

May he rest in pieces.


----------



## Logique (3 May 2011)

Can this be true? Somebody has some explaining to do. 







> http://blogs.news.com.au/heraldsun/andrewbolt/
> ...The middle circle marks Osama bin Laden’s compound in Abbottabad. To the north east, *just 1km away, is the Pakistan Military Academy*...


----------



## sval62 (3 May 2011)

Greg said:


> Just revisited this thread and would like to make 2 comments:
> 
> 1. The reply about DNA coming from a sibling (sister?) that sounds OK to me, but I'm no scientist. I guess if sibling DNA is "proof positive" then maybe the conspiracy theory takes a hit.
> 
> ...



 No it wasn,t just you, Channel 9 showed a picture last night. It was him, his face was 
 swollen,but that happens when you get hit by high powered bullets.
Good riddance:shoot:


----------



## Calliope (3 May 2011)

Obviously it was Obama's decision to dump Osama's body in the sea to appease Muslim custom that he be buried on the same day. I think this is the height of "political correct" stupidity. And they hesitate to post pictures of his cadaver because "it might enrage the Muslim world."

Apparently killing him doesn't enrage the Muslim world, but they are fussy about respect for Muslim dead bodies. Do the victims of their suicide bombers (or what's left of them) get the same respect?

http://www.smh.com.au/technology/te...ts-find-a-home-on-the-web-20110503-1e61d.html


----------



## explod (3 May 2011)

Something sounds amiss and fishy to me, just a feeling.

Timing also very convenient too.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 May 2011)

sleep with da fishes?

or

Obama bin bul$h!t?


----------



## Slipperz (3 May 2011)

Well I'm pretty sure no one in law enforcement is looking for him anymore.

http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/topten


----------



## JTLP (3 May 2011)

Slipperz said:


> Well I'm pretty sure no one in law enforcement is looking for him anymore.
> 
> http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/topten




That site is so amatuer - kind of funny in a way.

Top ten seem kind of lame. Surely there are more notorious people out there???


----------



## Julia (3 May 2011)

trainspotter said:


> Apparently the covert operation took place last week. It took awhile for the Pakistanis to agree on the intel and to allow for the operation to go ahead. They also claim to confirm the DNA results. Burial at sea eh? One way to NOT have a shrine I suppose and also in line with Muslim tradition to bury the body ASAP.



This evening there is total denial from both the Americans and Pakistan that the Pakistanis knew anything at all about the operation and that any Pakistani intelligence was involved, other than general  'co-operation' for some years.

If it actually happened, it seems to have been a wholly US event, something the Pakistani government could quite reasonably get a bit outraged about on their soil, were it not for the obvious embarrassment to them of having apparently not known about the fact that they were harbouring bin Laden.

Pretty damn hard to believe he was living there, in a built up area, and no Pakistani intelligence knew anything about it!!





sval62 said:


> No it wasn,t just you, Channel 9 showed a picture last night. It was him, his face was
> swollen,but that happens when you get hit by high powered bullets.
> Good riddance:shoot:



How can Channel 9 have shown pictures of bin Laden when the US government has categorically stated that they have not released their photographs of the dead fugitive?


----------



## saiter (3 May 2011)

Julia said:


> How can Channel 9 have shown pictures of bin Laden when the US government has categorically stated that they have not released their photographs of the dead fugitive?




If it's the same picture that has been circulating around the internet over the past few hours, then it is a fake.





NSFW

http://littleimg.com/files/52119_5gpns/1304327803521.jpg


----------



## Glen48 (3 May 2011)

How do you tell when the CIA is involved in a mission? when the only thing left standing is the target.
 If He was dead yrs ago and USA it picking on the Paki's etc the Brown stuff is going all over the World and who knows what will happen but it could cause a lot of damage including the DOW so watch the markets over the next day or so,

http://bl158w.blu158.mail.live.com/...-0000-0000-000000000001&fav=True&n=2144020452


----------



## Glen48 (4 May 2011)

http://clicks.stansberryresearch.com//t/AQ/AAUwyA/AAU79A/AAPZtQ/AQ/AtrGvg/1EfM

 If this is true there will be trouble.
 I read were Macc's offered 900 jobs and 932,000 applies so much for 8% un-employnebt in USA, USA will try and say any thing but with so many online now its them against the truth.


----------



## burglar (4 May 2011)

Glen48 said:


> http://clicks.stansberryresearch.com//t/AQ/AAUwyA/AAU79A/AAPZtQ/AQ/AtrGvg/1EfM
> 
> If this is true there will be trouble.
> I read were Macc's offered 900 jobs and 932,000 applies so much for 8% un-employnebt in USA, USA will try and say any thing but with so many online now its them against the truth.




One obsessive/compulsive claims to have put in 32,000 applications!


----------



## Calliope (4 May 2011)

I think the world was a much more stable place with Bin Laden living in peaceful retirement in Pakistan. Obama may be politically astute but in international affairs he is a novice. 

In trying to restore some standing with the electorate he has stirred up a hornet's nest which will come back to sting him badly. And now Pakistan is a bigger danger to peace that before Osama's assassination. The Pakistani/American relationship will become poisonous.

The time when Bin Laden was a danger to the world was long passed. He had long ago passed the baton to others more dangerous than him.


----------



## Logique (4 May 2011)

Geoffrey Robertson QC is furious. 

Running on high rotation on ABC News Breakfast. It was a lawful action by the US says Geoffrey, but Osama should have been brought back and put on trial, and 'de-mystified'. 

Presumably for the next 15 years, at the rate of 2000 pounds an hour. I think Geoffrey saw a potential stage for himself, but the Navy SEALS brought down the curtain.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 May 2011)

Logique said:


> Geoffrey Robertson QC is furious.
> 
> Running on high rotation on ABC News Breakfast. It was a lawful action by the US says Geoffrey, but Osama should have been brought back and put on trial, and 'de-mystified'.
> 
> Presumably for the next 15 years, at the rate of 2000 pounds an hour. I think Geoffrey saw a potential stage for himself, but the Navy SEALS brought down the curtain.




Yes, Geoffrey has such a QC view of the world.


----------



## trainspotter (4 May 2011)

Didn't he marry that slurry Kathy Lette who coauthored the novel Puberty Blues? Talk about life imitating art.


----------



## Julia (4 May 2011)

Calliope said:


> I think the world was a much more stable place with Bin Laden living in peaceful retirement in Pakistan. Obama may be politically astute but in international affairs he is a novice.
> 
> In trying to restore some standing with the electorate he has stirred up a hornet's nest which will come back to sting him badly. And now Pakistan is a bigger danger to peace that before Osama's assassination. The Pakistani/American relationship will become poisonous.
> 
> The time when Bin Laden was a danger to the world was long passed. He had long ago passed the baton to others more dangerous than him.



Yes, agree.  Following the brief rejoicing at the idea of revenge, soon even the American people will start to understand the ramifications.

Re the assertion that DNA has proven the dead person (if he is dead ) to be bin Laden, the ABC's science correspondent last night was casting some doubt on this.
She was careful to preface her comment with "Now, I'm not saying bin Laden is not actually dead, but ....." and then went on to point out that he was the *only child* of his father and that particular wife.  His mother  had no other children at any time.  Therefore any comparative DNA would need to incorporate his mother's, and ergo DNA from the dead sister is not conclusive proof of anything other than the dead person being a bin Laden son, but not Osama specifically.


----------



## awg (4 May 2011)

I am puzzled about this:

An incursion deep into Pakistan, a Country with active air defence systems,

a 40min reported firefight within 300 metres of Pakistan equivalant of Duntroon, a base allegedly on 15 min red-alert footing.

So they knew/did nothing? Surely the base commander would be wtf?

No jets scrambled?

ok, leave that aside, its clear US forces had the means, capability & opportunity to take him alive, based on what they have said ( ie stun grenades, nerve gas, buckshot etc etc) so either a huge stuff up, they wanted him dead, or they took him alive.

also no casualties mentioned on the US side...attacking a purpose built compound


----------



## Greg (4 May 2011)

awg - All good points you make. Could it be that the Pakistani's are really that incompetent? Too many coincidences for my liking. The whole base didn't hear, see anything or respond in any way? Gee, I'm glad (hope?) our boys are more alert!

Julia - Good pickup on the DNA thing. I guess it needs to be the same parents to be a valid comparisson.

As for the photo that I saw on the news, yes, I think they showed what I now understand to be the fake ones that have been around for a while - sorry about that folks.

As for the showing the real photos to the world; I'm not sure that's going to end the debate. It will certainly stir up his followers, I don't know that even that will satisfy the conspiracy theorists and it's all a bit tasteless I guess. Who knows how a terrorist thinks? Would they be appeased by seeing him receive the traditional elements of a muslim burial before being planted out to sea? Or would that simply enrage them more? There was no such respect shown to his victims over the years, so I'm not a supporter of that option.

Maybe just close the book on bin Laden and focus on bringing an end to terrorism without recognising him any more than we already have. He's yesterday's news by all accounts.

The intrigue continues ......


----------



## Glen48 (4 May 2011)

From what I can work out: 
2 choppers fly in in beside the compound in the middle of a city one chopper has a failure and is destroyed.  No one hears the chopper including the people in the compound, The compound is 100 yds/ 10 K from a military base, Troops enter the compound with 12/18 ft high walls , about 25 people are inside mainly women and children , the is a 40 minute fire fight but no bullet marks on the buildings outside as viewed by news agent's holding camera's up over the walls, Liner is found and asked to surrender he won't so 2 shots to the head, troops then collect 18 Hard drives, Cd's papers  etc and leave with the body, all pile in to one chopper that took 2 to carry them in, The body is dumped some time , was it on the way back? and against Muslim law in to the ocean no one knows where, a photo is posted but found to be a dud.
 Photo's of the house makes it look like crack house.
 No one reports a 40 minute gun fight and sends support.
The Man who won  the hide and seek contest every year in a row for 9 yrs is dead....again
 Only the facts have been changed to protect the Innocent.


----------



## tech/a (4 May 2011)

Does Moon Landing ring a bell?

(Acyually I know they have landed on the Moon as
The in house Rocket scientist (Son) uses data sent to and from the moon in his work.
According to him it is impossible to setup without humans---so it just wouldnt work.
(Laser)

But lets say he is still alive.
Terrorist attacks can now be deployed then by Bin Laden with no fear of being the culprit ---- no one is looking for him-----he is now dead----so invisible.
If he still is alive ---he'd be the happiest guy on the planet.


----------



## bellenuit (4 May 2011)

Glen48 said:


> From what I can work out:
> 2 choppers fly in in beside the compound in the middle of a city one chopper has a failure and is destroyed.  No one hears the chopper including the people in the compound, The compound is 100 yds/ 10 K from a military base, Troops enter the compound with 12/18 ft high walls , about 25 people are inside mainly women and children , the is a 40 minute fire fight but no bullet marks on the buildings outside as viewed by news agent's holding camera's up over the walls, Liner is found and asked to surrender he won't so 2 shots to the head, troops then collect 18 Hard drives, Cd's papers  etc and leave with the body, all pile in to one chopper that took 2 to carry them in, The body is dumped some time , was it on the way back? and against Muslim law in to the ocean no one knows where, a photo is posted but found to be a dud.
> Photo's of the house makes it look like crack house.
> No one reports a 40 minute gun fight and sends support.
> ...




You have overlooked the fact that a resident of the town, Sohaib Athar, tweeted the attack live as it was happening. He has no idea what was going on at the time, but witnessed helicopters and explosions.

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Osam...mors-Surfaced-on-Twitter-as-Well-197900.shtml


----------



## overhang (4 May 2011)

Yes the DNA samples are rather suspicious but it would be political suicide to fake his death,  something obviously occurred that night as Sohaib Athar's twitter suggests.  It would be political suicide to fake his death when Osama could simply dispel that myth by producing another video, be assured he would too as to cause as much unrest amongst westerners as possible. 
  I don't understand the logic that he shouldn't have been killed as to prevent any revenge attacks from Muslims, this is exactly what they want us to think and is 9/11 fear all over again.  They already have enough hatred in their blood because of invading Iraq, Afghanistan, bombing Libya and more so I don't think killing Osama can possibly add any more motivation to carry out futher atrocities.


----------



## Glen48 (4 May 2011)

Bellinuit,
 Didn't over look the fact just didn't know about it, also looking to see what does not add up in all this,
_about *a helicopter *hovering the town and later about an explosion and reports that the helicopter wasn't Pakistani. _ where was the other one?? Does not prove Bin Liner as killed just a chopper flying around.


----------



## Glen48 (4 May 2011)

Appreciate your input  the more we can get our collective brains working the soon we can decide on this.
One would have to assume Binni would have had an escape route and a chopper flying around should have got his attention and his guards the White House should e milking this in every way right down to what the chopper pilot next door neighbours dog had for breaksfast.
 At this stage there are to many loose ends.


----------



## bellenuit (4 May 2011)

overhang said:


> Yes the DNA samples are rather suspicious but it would be political suicide to fake his death,  something obviously occurred that night as Sohaib Athar's twitter suggests.  It would be political suicide to fake his death when Osama could simply dispel that myth by producing another video, be assured he would too as to cause as much unrest amongst westerners as possible.
> I don't understand the logic that he shouldn't have been killed as to prevent any revenge attacks from Muslims, this is exactly what they want us to think and is 9/11 fear all over again.  They already have enough hatred in their blood because of invading Iraq, Afghanistan, bombing Libya and more so I don't think killing Osama can possibly add any more motivation to carry out futher atrocities.




I certainly believe that an attack took place. There is Sohaib Athar's tweet, photos of the compound on fire and of the destroyed helicopter (both courtesy of Pakistan TV). The photo of the people watching live from the white house with the tense looks on their faces would require particularly good acting and agreement from many diverse participants who would all have to be complicit in the deceit. The helicopters and the fires would have required Pakistan involvement in the deceit. No sane US president would put their faith in so many Pakistanis all staying mum.

I think the only area open to speculation is:

1. Did they kill Osama or
2. did they just capture him and pretend to kill him, so that he could be interrogated without fear of hostage taking to demand his release, or
3. was it someone else other than Osama living there, so the complete operation was a cockup which they are now trying to cover up.

I think 2 and 3 are unlikely because they claimed to have shot Osama's wife in the leg. This means that if it all is a conspiracy, the president and his staff are betting their political futures on the testimony of Osama's wife. They are not that stupid.

If there are some doubts on the story, I think it will be in the minor details such as whether Osama resisted etc. There are just too many people involved, from his own staff, to the military, to the Pakistanis for this to be other than what is claimed.


----------



## wayneL (4 May 2011)

Follow http://www.aljazeera.net (not the English version).

Interesting stuff there.


----------



## awg (4 May 2011)

tech/a said:


> Does Moon Landing ring a bell?(.




Satisfied over Moon landing 

However, if I was building a purpose-built, cost-doesnt-matter compound for the worlds most wanted man, I would for certain ensure it had a reinforced central core that led to an escape tunnel leading to another building. ( and few other nasty tricks to boot)

As a builder/excavator, wouldnt you recomend that feature Tech?

I personally find it is difficult to tell lies/truth, fact/fiction from any Govt atm, let alone USA


----------



## derty (4 May 2011)

Here is an image of the compound with the downed helicopter taken by the IKONOS satellite only a matter of hours after the raid (click on image for larger version).
From:http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/05/new-satellite-images-show-downed-helo-at-osama-hideout/


----------



## tech/a (4 May 2011)

awg said:


> Satisfied over Moon landing
> 
> However, if I was building a purpose-built, cost-doesnt-matter compound for the worlds most wanted man, I would for certain ensure it had a reinforced central core that led to an escape tunnel leading to another building. ( and few other nasty tricks to boot)
> 
> ...




Wouldnt help you much.
The Yanks can get through 3 meters of concrete no problems.
Best defence was movement.
But if the guy was limited to pad and pencil and telephone box couriers
V the US CIA FBI and every other acronym----makes you really wonder.


----------



## Sdajii (4 May 2011)

I think it's fair to say that dead or alive, Binny isn't at large any more. They would have to be utter morons to have him still out there and claim to have killed him. All his followers would know, he could make a quick video saying "Heh, stupid Americans claimed they killed me at the start of May 2011" and the world would know, it would be political suicide.

It's remotely possible that he has been dead for some time and Osama, er, Obama just decided to take credit for it now with a current story, but that seems very unlikely and he'd probably be setting himself up for death by scandal when people find out Obama, er, Osama died earlier. But then again, more stupid moves have been made.

I think it's most likely that they've taken him alive. As was immediately obvious to me and people have said here, they could take him alive about as easily as taking him dead. The guys doing the mission would have been the best of the best, so why wouldn't they shoot his hands off rather than his head? Or use something to stun rather than kill, or whatever. Obviously they'd want to interrogate him, and naturally, doing that with public knowledge would be a political nightmare and would incite revenge terrorism (not that their story won't anyway). They'd have to be accountable for their methods, they'd be under scrutiny, they'd have more trouble keeping his confessions quiet. People would want to know what was going on.

The DNA is stupid. At best, they could confirm that the DNA was from someone related to the supposed sister. They couldn't confirm sibling without other peoples' DNA to compare to (although it probably would have been easy enough to know the man wasn't her son, with or without DNA). If it was only his half sister it would make things even more difficult. Knowing it was someone's brother doesn't mean it was any particular brother, so the DNA can't be considered conclusive evidence of identity.

Taking the body away, but immediately dumping it at sea... out of respect for the religious beliefs? C'mon, who wrote this story? A three year old?

The ease of getting in and taking him away just seems wrong. As others said, why wouldn't he have an escape plan? Either the Americans knew more than they are talking about and blocked the escapes (possible) or it's another thing which doesn't add up.

Lots of things don't add up here. To me it seems most likely by far that Binny is being interrogated right now, but I don't expect we'll ever hear a public word about it.

The world is definitely less safe now than it was last week. He did all the damage he could do, any knowledge or training he could give others has been given to many of his followers. For years now he has just been a figurehead. Rather than some quiet retired terrorist he is now a martyr, inspiring the next generation to get their virgins.

Celebrating the killing of a man, even if he was evil, is just morbid. Being glad that he is gone is one thing, but jubilant celebration is just sick. Not only that, it's going to piss off the terrorists. I've been hearing people talking about how this might slow terrorism down and calm down the middle east.... huh? 

PS. The moon landing videos are very clearly genuine if you know what you're looking at. Just look at all that fine dust settling like it was made of ball bearings! No one could have faked that in the 60s, it could only have been filmed in a vacuum.


----------



## Glen48 (4 May 2011)

Latest from C &n & n is they used Facial Imagining Programe to confirm they had old mate guess the Seal CO Mis-spoke when he told the lads to finish off on his face but he didn't meand 2 shots.


----------



## Calliope (4 May 2011)

Sdajii said:


> Taking the body away, but immediately dumping it at sea... out of respect for the religious beliefs? C'mon, who wrote this story? A three year old?




That was probably Barack Obama's idea. After all his father was a Muslim.


----------



## bellenuit (4 May 2011)

Calliope said:


> That was probably Barack Obama's idea. After all his father was a Muslim.




I'm sure I read recently his father abandoned Islam and became an atheist.

Even with the shooting of Osama's widow, the theory that he was taken alive is possible. If he was shot in the head by some sort of rubber bullet, he would have lost consciousness, be very bloodied and look for all intents and purposes like he was dead. She, being badly injured, would have had no time nor would she have been in a proper state of mind to verify.

I don't think the theory that the whole thing was a fabrication can stand up to scrutiny. There were just too many involved to pull it off. 

What may or not prove that Osama was killed will be the number of crew on the USS Carl Vinson who saw his body. If a few dozen or so saw the body being removed from the helicopter, that would be hard to fabricate. If his body was completely covered from arrival to burial at sea, that would add to the suspicions he is still alive.


----------



## trainspotter (4 May 2011)

Facebook did it.


----------



## overhang (4 May 2011)

There do seem to be many gray areas surrounding the raid.  I don't understand how a gunfight can take place outside whilst choppers are hovering over but yet Osama was supposedly unarmed and yet after all that time he had to prepare for the assault he resists arrest at the last minute.   Do we know where his wounded wife is now?


----------



## bellenuit (4 May 2011)

overhang said:


> Do we know where his wounded wife is now?




In Pakistani custody according to SBS news.  Presumably in hospital.


----------



## Slipperz (4 May 2011)

awg said:


> I am puzzled about this:
> 
> An incursion deep into Pakistan, a Country with active air defence systems,
> 
> ...




Pakistan air defences would have been unable to detect the low flying stealth configured birds for seal team 6. 

Neither would they have detected the B2 stealth bombers dropping an array of short lived low earth orbit satellites for high def and infra red surveillance of the compound.

NASA subsoil sats would have already scanned for subsoil infrared traces for escape routes in tunnels.

Game over.


----------



## Glen48 (5 May 2011)

Sound like a good game is it on Play station yet?


----------



## Miner (5 May 2011)

wayneL said:


> Follow http://www.aljazeera.net (not the English version).
> 
> Interesting stuff there.




It would have been nicer to provide a dictionary from Urdu to English.

Any way I found the English version of Aljazeera in your link http://english.aljazeera.net/


----------



## Glen48 (5 May 2011)

One thing all this has shown is how hopeless the media is at reporting the facts it is almost like some one told them one night in a bar at 2 am and they are going on memory.
So far the compound is 10' to 10 K away from OBL hut, 2 /4 choppers/ shot twice in the head/ one in the head one in the chest/ 40 minute gun fire fight in a house full of women and kids/  etc.


----------



## wayneL (5 May 2011)

Miner said:


> It would have been nicer to provide a dictionary from Urdu to English.
> 
> Any way I found the English version of Aljazeera in your link http://english.aljazeera.net/




The English version is sanitized, that's why I said not the English version.

Use a translator. Google Chrome just automatically asks you if you want it translated.


----------



## Tink (5 May 2011)

You are never quite sure what to believe with the US after all that happened with the war. They would be fools to be lying about something like this.

Must admit was abit skeptical at the start as seemed to be alot of people

Either way, nothings really going to change.


----------



## Logique (5 May 2011)

These are the days of satellite imagery, cameras and video recording in mobile phones, and of govt leaks. And why risk the credibility of a President and the US Govt by faking anything.

I think it probably played out in the manner reported.


----------



## Calliope (5 May 2011)

Logique said:


> I think it probably played out in the manner reported.




Which version?


----------



## bellenuit (5 May 2011)

Calliope said:


> Which version?




I read an article yesterday that said the original version was incorrect on purpose.  This was when they said OSL reached for a gun and that he used his wife as a shield.  This was later changed to him being unarmed and his wife rushing at the Seals when shot. According to the article, psychological studies have shown that when a story is changed from a "good" version to a "not so good" version, people tend to retain the feelings they had after hearing the "good" original version, even though they now accept the corrected version as being true.


----------



## joea (5 May 2011)

I think this Bin Laden is more than a operation to take out one person.
What I think is behind it is:
1 Take out Bin Laden.
2 Show up the government that knew he was there.
3 Suggest that this country is not acting responsibale with USA aid.
4 Reduce the aid that is being absorbed by corruption, to this country.
5 Indicate to other countary's getting aid. and hiding terrorists, the same will  
   apply.
6. Continue to withdraw a % of USA foreign from these countries.
7. Reduce foreign aid, and redirect to USA.
One thing I believe is, there is more behind the scene.

Cheers


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2011)

He must be dead because he would have popped up somehow by now to say :

Or, he's been captured, and in custody somewhere? 

The reasons for not providing proof of death are pretty ordinary really. How quick were they to slap up photos of Sadam's kids and himself etc...


----------



## trainspotter (5 May 2011)

Finally some proof of his demise.


----------



## builder2818 (5 May 2011)

Who is to say Bin Laden even did the stuff he did...? I reckon this whole thing is just the US making up crap and lies to justify all the atrocities they inflict on the world. Their claims to Osama being buried at sea and "where not going to show you the photo, take our word for it" is just as ridiculous as the JFK assassination.

The US will have people believe anything so they can have an excuse to cause a war or invade another country. Did you see the size of the place Bin Laden was hiding in. They couldn't have been looking for him for 10 years and not see this huge fortress and not think - "I wonder what this big building is used for".

I see this garbage as either two things - one is for the US to create a new terrorist leader who will all of a sudden come out of the woods and try to avenge Bin Ladens death and will inflict a terrible thing on innocent people and then US will be forced to invade their country - at this stage I am thinking it will be IRAN and the new terrosirt leader will turn out to be one of Bin Laden's sons when he grows up.

My other idea is that the US had stated that the point of their invasion of afghanistan was to find Osama. So now since they have "killed" him they need to get the hell out of Afghanistan surely - but the reason why they have probably made up all this BS is because of the level of debt they are in and they probably can't afford to keep funding this war. As stoopid as Bush was, he managed to spend more money then every president that ever served before him combined and this idiot they have in now has spent more money then every president combined before him including Bush.

I am so over America and the garbage they come up with.....I hope they go through a bigger economic depression then Japan ever will or has.


----------



## noco (5 May 2011)

If for their own reason the Americans have not shown his body, is it not possible he may have been taken alive?
Bin Ladin would most certainly be more valuable alive than dead, but if his followers believed he was alive, they go all out to retrieve him. 
Then again I could be wrong.


----------



## wayneL (5 May 2011)

builder2818 said:


> I am so over America and the garbage they come up with.....I hope they go through a bigger economic depression then Japan ever will or has.




So you don't differentiate between the American government and the average schlepper in the street?


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2011)

builder2818 said:


> Who is to say Bin Laden even did the stuff he did...? I reckon this whole thing is just the US making up crap and lies to justify all the atrocities they inflict on the world. Their claims to Osama being buried at sea and "where not going to show you the photo, take our word for it" is just as ridiculous as the JFK assassination.
> 
> The US will have people believe anything so they can have an excuse to cause a war or invade another country. Did you see the size of the place Bin Laden was hiding in. They couldn't have been looking for him for 10 years and not see this huge fortress and not think - "I wonder what this big building is used for".
> 
> ...



I think you may find the the general idea about Al Qaeda deliberately killing many innocent people and Osama being their leader may be close to the truth.

Agree with the provide proof point, of course.

On the invasion of Afghanistan, we went in to destroy Al Qaeda who were being harboured and supported by the Taliban. Al Qaeda has been defeated in Afghanistan but we have somehow changed the mission to destroy the Taliban, which is not quite right imo. 

However, if we leave now, what happens?


----------



## builder2818 (5 May 2011)

kennas said:


> I think you may find the the general idea about Al Qaeda deliberately killing many innocent people and Osama being their leader may be close to the truth.
> 
> Agree with the provide proof point, of course.
> 
> ...




If they leave now what happens? It will just be another war America fought and lost where 100s of thousands of their men died for nothing.


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2011)

builder2818 said:


> If they leave now what happens? It will just be another war America fought and lost where 100s of thousands of their men died for nothing.



builder, I think we may have went for the right reason. Remember those planes flying in to those buildings? 100s of 1000s? It hasn't been for 'nothing'.


----------



## Glen48 (5 May 2011)

oohhhhum just another war over religion for God's sake

USA has 700 military bases around the world, in the cold war era thay have 6 B52 flying 24/7 for 40 years work out the flybuy point there as well as the $$$$$ and this is just one case  maybe they realise the bank card is maxed out and time to get out and looking for reasons.


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2011)

Glen48 said:


> oohhhhum just another war over religion for God's sake
> 
> USA has 700 military bases around the world, in the cold war era thay have 6 B52 flying 24/7 for 40 years work out the flybuy point there as well as the $$$$$ and this is just one case  maybe they realise the bank card is maxed out and time to get out and looking for reasons.



It's the religious fundamentalism from the other team that has led to this.   

You'd be speaking Japanese, or dead, if not for the US, Glen.


----------



## builder2818 (5 May 2011)

kennas said:


> It's the religious fundamentalism from the other team that has led to this.
> 
> You'd be speaking Japanese, or dead, if not for the US, Glen.




Unlike the US, Australia has won many wars they went to the aid of for the dopey yanks. I hate the fact they are over in the desert fighting for a war I believe the US government created. I served with one of the engineer soldiers who was killed last year. As disappointing as it is that we seemed to get a lot of hand me down equipment from the US for our military, only people as stoopid as america would need to have the words printed in big letters on their claymore bombs "FRONT TOWARD ENEMY" in case they forget which way to set their bombs.

Those planes going into the buildings....I remember that, but instead of believing the stories the media and the government have us believe, I choose to believe in the scientific evidence that proves that the planes couldn't have brought down buildings of that size the way they did. But the masses are used to believing in stuff they read like some guy called JC - They believe in him without seeing actual proof of a body so I guess the story of Bin Laden's body isn't isn't as ridiculous as the bible.

And I no longer serve in the army but I have been building high rises for the last 6 years and the evidence found at the crash site leaves a lot to wonder about. But just like trading, people are sheep and follow the herd I guess.


----------



## Sean K (5 May 2011)

builder2818 said:


> Unlike the US, Australia has won many wars they went to the aid of for the dopey yanks. I hate the fact they are over in the desert fighting for a war I believe the US government created. I served with one of the engineer soldiers who was killed last year. As disappointing as it is that we seemed to get a lot of hand me down equipment from the US for our military, only people as stoopid as america would need to have the words printed in big letters on their claymore bombs "FRONT TOWARD ENEMY" in case they forget which way to set their bombs.
> 
> Those planes going into the buildings....I remember that, but instead of believing the stories the media and the government have us believe, I choose to believe in the scientific evidence that proves that the planes couldn't have brought down buildings of that size the way they did. But the masses are used to believing in stuff they read like some guy called JC - They believe in him without seeing actual proof of a body so I guess the story of Bin Laden's body isn't isn't as ridiculous as the bible.
> 
> And I no longer serve in the army but I have been building high rises for the last 6 years and the evidence found at the crash site leaves a lot to wonder about. But just like trading, people are sheep and follow the herd I guess.



I've laid a claymore and agree that we should follow the instructions and face it toward the enemy. The rest, well....


----------



## Julia (5 May 2011)

builder2818 said:


> Who is to say Bin Laden even did the stuff he did...?



After the event, he claimed responsibility.  But perhaps you think this was falsified also?


> The US will have people believe anything so they can have an excuse to cause a war or invade another country. Did you see the size of the place Bin Laden was hiding in. They couldn't have been looking for him for 10 years and not see this huge fortress and not think - "I wonder what this big building is used for".



Yes, impossible to disagree with this, especially re Pakistan claiming no knowledge of bin Laden's presence.



> I see this garbage as either two things - one is for the US to create a new terrorist leader who will all of a sudden come out of the woods and try to avenge Bin Ladens death and will inflict a terrible thing on innocent people and then US will be forced to invade their country



That's a justifiable conclusion.  Or it could be much less complicated and simply as it has been presented to us.  Most people will form their view re what they believe on the basis of their existing beliefs.  e.g. you are clearly unprepared to believe in anything other than ulterior and machiavellian motives on the part of the US.



> My other idea is that the US had stated that the point of their invasion of afghanistan was to find Osama. So now since they have "killed" him they need to get the hell out of Afghanistan surely - but the reason why they have probably made up all this BS is because of the level of debt they are in and they probably can't afford to keep funding this war.



Again, an hypothesis which will find favour with many.  But how does this stack up against the US administration's avowed intent to stick with their originally planned withdrawal from Afghanistan?  Wouldn't they instead have taken the perfect opportunity to say "OK, folks, now we can get the hell out of Afghanistan."?



> I am so over America and the garbage they come up with.....I hope they go through a bigger economic depression then Japan ever will or has.



Really?  So you will happily wish misery on all the ordinary Americans who have had no choice about what their politicians decide?
It's also a very short-sighted and rather silly point of view when you consider the global ramifications if any such depression were to afflict the USA, Australia being very much included.



kennas said:


> Al Qaeda has been defeated in Afghanistan but we have somehow changed the mission to destroy the Taliban, which is not quite right imo.
> 
> However, if we leave now, what happens?



Don't know.  Perhaps nothing more than  some American and allied lives are not wasted?  Is it at this stage our responsibility what happens?
Aren't we being told the centre of planning for terrorism has now moved to e.g. Yemen and Pakistan (if we should believe that:  I don't know).



builder2818 said:


> If they leave now what happens? It will just be another war America fought and lost where 100s of thousands of their men died for nothing.






kennas said:


> builder, I think we may have went for the right reason. Remember those planes flying in to those buildings? 100s of 1000s? It hasn't been for 'nothing'.



The desire for revenge in almost any form is, I suppose, understandable.  But what was the logic here?   Why bomb a whole country including thousands of innocent civilians, on the flimsy basis that bin Laden was supposed to be hiding out in some obscure region of the country?   It simply made no sense, or if there was some sense, it has eluded me.  Happy to be enlightened.


----------



## moXJO (5 May 2011)

No wonder no one trusts the US


----------



## builder2818 (5 May 2011)

You say he claimed proof - how do you know? Do you speak arabic? Is that what the video said.

I like hearing information like these videos....not from the stoopid that comes from the US (especially Bush) government. At least there is evidence.





I'm not a Muslim lover either by the way, I hate everything they stand for....but the media are pretty good at making others feel the same way.

And do you know about tower 7 at the world trade centre? How did that come down when it wasn't hit by a plane? - Must have been an after shock.


----------



## Calliope (6 May 2011)

It was sheer genius of Obama's focus group to hone in on the single event that touched the psyche of all Americans...9/11. His poor standing in the polls needed a lift. Taking out Osama Bin Laden, was perhaps the only trick that would win them back and they milked it for all it was worth.

He followed it up today with a visit to the 9/11 site, accompanied by suitable rhetoric and hugging. Tomorrow he will visit the Seals who did the dirty work.

All he has to do now is sustain the euphoria brought on by the inspired execution until the election, and bingo, another four years of nothing.


----------



## bellenuit (6 May 2011)

Calliope said:


> It was sheer genius of Obama's focus group to hone in on the single event that touched the psyche of all Americans...9/11. His poor standing in the polls needed a lift. Taking out Osama Bin Laden, was perhaps the only trick that would win them back and they milked it for all it was worth.
> 
> He followed it up today with a visit to the 9/11 site, accompanied by suitable rhetoric and hugging. Tomorrow he will visit the Seals who did the dirty work.
> 
> All he has to do now is sustain the euphoria brought on by the inspired execution until the election, and bingo, another four years of nothing.




Maybe I am misinterpreting what you are saying, but you seem to be implying that Obama was in a position to kill OBL at any time in the recent past, but only chose to do so now because his popularity was at an all time low.

I doubt that very much. I suspect that this was the first and only opportunity up to now and he took a huge risk in doing what he did. He succeeded and kudos to him for doing so. 

If he wins the next election it will not be because of this action, though it will help, but mainly due to the obstructionist and negative policies of the GOP and the group of moronic jokers that are planning to stand as GOP candidiates.


----------



## Glen48 (7 May 2011)

Saw today the OBLM had the gas connected in 2007 under a different name so one has to assume in those 4 yr some one must have done some checking up the place sticks out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Calliope (7 May 2011)

bellenuit said:


> Maybe I am misinterpreting what you are saying, but you seem to be implying that Obama was in a position to kill OBL at any time in the recent past, but only chose to do so now because his popularity was at an all time low.
> 
> I doubt that very much. I suspect that this was the first and only opportunity up to now and he took a huge risk in doing what he did. He succeeded and kudos to him for doing so.
> 
> If he wins the next election it will not be because of this action, though it will help, but mainly due to the obstructionist and negative policies of the GOP and the group of moronic jokers that are planning to stand as GOP candidiates.




In the word of Bill Clinton,"It"s the economy, stupid." As you say, he took a huge risk. He will have to pray now that al Qaeda does not take revenge. A big hit would destroy him. 



> *Despite nabbing Osama, it’s the economy, stupid*
> 
> *The end of Osama bin Laden’s career of homicide does not ensure President Obama’s re-election. But it removes an obstacle. On foreign policy, Obama risked creating durable impressions of weakness. He seemed content, in the words of one adviser, to lead from behind ”” skeptical of American exceptionalism and accepting of America’s relative decline in global influence.
> 
> ...




Read more: http://www.kansascity.com/2011/05/05/2852939/despite-nabbing-osama-its-the.html#ixzz1LcDK9LnY


----------



## trainspotter (7 May 2011)

He is dead ....... it is official.

*WASHINGTON: The al Qaeda confirmed the death of its leader Osama Bin Laden on Friday and swore revenge for his killing by elite US commandos, the SITE monitoring group reported.*

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2011\05\07\story_7-5-2011_pg1_2


----------



## Calliope (7 May 2011)

trainspotter said:


> He is dead ....... it is official.
> 
> *WASHINGTON: The al Qaeda confirmed the death of its leader Osama Bin Laden on Friday and swore revenge for his killing by elite US commandos, the SITE monitoring group reported.*




There is no shortage of murderous tyrants in the world, who are a danger to world stability. Obama took the populist way out by executing a semi-retired terrorist in a "friendly' country, claiming it would make the world a safer place. It had to be someone who all Americans love to hate.

It should be noted that there have been only isolated instances of terrorist acts in America and Europe for some years now. But that could easily change now that Obama has fanned the flames for purely political reasons.


----------



## OzWaveGuy (7 May 2011)

Osama dead? Probably, but I doubt in the ever changing way we are told.

What I find more intriguing are the 'lost' voices in the last decade that were gagged or fired from their jobs for trying to tell the truth on the inner workings of the corrupt US administration with regards to how they handled the Mujahideen and bin laden. Sibel Edmonds comes to mind...fired for whistleblowing and gagged, i can only say that why isn't there a public inquiry into this or at the very least how about some MSM attention:

*EDMONDS: Okay. So these conversations,* between 1997 and 2001, had to do with a Central Asia operation that involved bin Laden. Not once did anybody use the word “al-Qaeda.” It was always “mujahideen,” always “bin Laden” and, in fact, not “bin Laden” but “bin Ladens” plural. There were several bin Ladens who were going on private jets to Azerbaijan and Tajikistan. The Turkish ambassador in Azerbaijan worked with them.

There were bin Ladens, with the help of Pakistanis or Saudis, under our management. Marc Grossman was leading it, 100 percent, bringing people from East Turkestan into Kyrgyzstan, from Kyrgyzstan to Azerbaijan, from Azerbaijan some of them were being channeled to Chechnya, some of them were being channeled to Bosnia. From Turkey, they were putting all these bin Ladens on NATO planes. People and weapons went one way, drugs came back.

GIRALDI: Was the U.S. government aware of this circular deal?

EDMONDS: 100 percent. A lot of the drugs were going to Belgium with NATO planes. After that, they went to the UK, and a lot came to the U.S. via military planes to distribution centers in Chicago and Paterson, New Jersey. Turkish diplomats who would never be searched were coming with suitcases of heroin.​
*Edmonds was fired* from her FBI translating job in 2002 after she accused a colleague of having illicit contact with Turkish officials. She has claimed that she was fired for being outspoken, and in 2005 her position was reportedly vindicated by the Office of Inspector General of the FBI, which concluded that she had been sacked for making valid complaints.​....
If Edmonds' story is correct, and Al-Qaeda, with the aid of Turkish government agents and Pakistani intelligence, with the help of US government officials, has been attempting to obtain nuclear materials and nuclear information from the U.S., it casts an even darker shadow over the mysterious and still unexplained incident last August 30, when a B-52 Stratofortress, based at the Minot strategic air base in Minot, ND, against all rules and regulations of 40 years' standing, loaded and flew off with six unrecorded and unaccounted for nuclear-tipped cruise missiles.​


----------



## Glen48 (7 May 2011)

USA are just as ruthless as their enemy's and have the same moral values, we are pawn's in their game and will be until they can no longer afford to keep playing and forcing their ideas on every other country who can't see their way of thinking.

WMD's has to be one of the best examples of a true story were only the fact were changed, were a chook house in Iraq could be claimed to be a missile sight if they thought some one would swallow it, 
 Also there were numerous decent people with values who were outed and places under pressure to change their story, people who only wanted the truth to be told.
 The female CIA agent is one who was exposed  as an agent by her own government which is against government policy and is an offense.
 Nearly every invade country will tell you they want USA NATO etc out of their country and will be happy and give us some peace.

As the debt mounts USA will be forced to withdraw from their 700 military bases around the world and thing may stabilized but these are all religious wars and will never stop until the world does.


----------



## Calliope (7 May 2011)

The reason why Bin Laden was summarily executed and not brought back to face a court of justice is because they had no hard evidence that he was involved in the 9/11 attack.



> What does our own FBI say? Here is a surprising but little-known fact, because it has scarcely been reported in the mainstream media: The FBI's "Most Wanted Terrorist" webpage on "Usama bin Laden" does not list the 9/11 attacks as one of the crimes for which he is wanted. It does list bombings in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi as terrorist acts for which he is wanted. But it makes no mention of 9/11. *In 2006, Rex Tomb, then the FBI's chief of investigative publicity, was asked why not. He replied: "The reason why 9/11 is not mentioned on Usama Bin Laden's Most Wanted page is because the FBI has no hard evidence connecting Bin Laden to 9/11.*



http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=15892


----------



## bandicoot76 (8 May 2011)

alex jones sums up terrorism panic with a comparrison of terrorist deaths to bee-sting deaths... guess who comes out on top in the bodycount stakes? watch and see:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4-QQAifRDc


love him or dispise him alex jones does come out with some interesting points!


----------



## Glen48 (10 May 2011)

What if all this is true what a s...t fight there will be.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...-bin-laden-fable-is-a-contrived-hoax/&h=5dc7a


----------



## DB008 (10 May 2011)

Here is one doing the rounds....

NSFW - Bin Laden Photo From the Guardian Newspaper in the UK

_(Mods, if this is too offensive, please delete post)_


----------



## DB008 (11 May 2011)

*LOL*


----------



## xyzedarteerf (11 May 2011)

DC and Marvel unite forces in the Situation Room 






source


----------



## Calliope (11 May 2011)

Since Obama took the credit for killing Bin Laden his popularity has jumped to 60%. The big question is, will he award himself the $50 million reward? It would be very helpful for his campaign funding.


----------



## pixel (12 May 2011)

A tweet from this week's QandA:
"Now that Osama is dead, does that mean the World's most wanted man is Justin Bieber?"


----------



## trainspotter (14 May 2011)

A STASH of pornography was among the items seized when US Navy SEALs raided the Pakistani hideout of Osama bin Laden, US officials say. 

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/world/pr0n-f...nd/story-e6frfkyi-1226055926597#ixzz1MK3EC4Aj

Just not quite the same for me now knowing that Osama Bin Hiding the sausage ... :


----------



## Glen48 (14 May 2011)

Looks like the Taiban didn't ban pr0n, maybe they should be called tail ban..


----------



## DB008 (16 May 2011)




----------



## trainspotter (19 May 2011)

Recently seen by the USS Virginia SSN 774 off the coast of Karachi.


----------

